# New "Canine Quest" training facility was bad



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So the grass isn't always greener on the other side of the fence, this class was a waste of time and money. It was $240.00 for 6 classes, it started April 18th and the trainer cancelled 2 classes one because she was out of town and the next because she caught a cold when out of town. Please Check your calendars, because tonight when she announced it was the last class I spoke up and said " I thought there was another one". She did not appreciate my I put, and not having my phone or glasses I couldn't say for sure. After class I got my glasses and my phone and determined we did indeed have one more class, she went nuts at me yelling she didn't have her agendas or something. Really... I've just spent money at your business and you treat me like a piece of dirt. Please check your calendars and tell me I was right. Not that it really matters, because I won't give my money to an owner who doesn't appreciate my business. Besides DH says "you're not going back to that place, if they don't want your money somebody else does". Maybe I should have put this in the rant thread!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Were you refunded the proportion for the missed classes? I don't quite see how she could charge for a course of six classes and only provide three.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Yep that definitely sounds like 5 classes to me...7 weeks minus 2 cancelled classes = 5 classes!
Did anyone else in the class back you up or were they too scared?!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow that is messed up. Maybe you could leave a review or contact her superiors? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry she acted like that to you, jeez. I'm also curious if anyone else spoke up. If I had been in the class with you, I would have! Ridiculous.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That sucks, Caddy. I'm sorry this trainer didn't work out, either. Yuck! What a terrible way to run a business.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

She won't refund me because she insisted we had 6 classes, I'm hoping she has taken the time to check the calendar by now. There's no one else to complain to, she owns the business which makes it even worse. Irregardless of anything else, I'm so upset she spoke to me like that. There was one other person who agreed with me, but didn't speak up. It's strange to me that people spend that much money and don't keep track of what's owed to them.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

That's awful. Those are not cheap classes. A bit of professionalism doesn't seem like asking for too much. I hope for your sake she comes to her senses but I would not hold my breath. I don't understand how the other people in the class weren't keeping track. People...


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

How did you pay her for the classes? If it's through PayPal you could claim for the fact that you didn't receive what you paid for.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh yeah you can have credit card disputes but I don't know if this if full on fraud. They would get hit with chargeback from their merchant processors at $40 typically on top of money disputed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, that was a lot of money and even worse when you didn't even get all the classes promised. 

I hope you can get a refund - definitely make a claim if you paid by credit card. I wonder if writing a letter and stating clearly which days you had a class and which days you didn't - and the reason why not - maybe she will refund you for the classes she never held.

She's not going to stay in business for very long if this is the way she treats her customers.

I'm so sorry you're having so much trouble with finding quality trainers.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry Caddy, that sucks


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry you were ripped off AND bullied. Geez! I would yelp her business.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Where are you going to go for training now?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Muggles said:


> Sorry Caddy, that sucks


Ditto, hon. Is there many trainers up in your area?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

No there are not many opportunities for training here and I'm getting so discouraged, I'm beginning to think I'm better off with information on this forum and utube. I did get a message from the trainer/owner today, no apology and no admission that she made an error, just that I would be receiving a refund for the last class. I was so frustrated and disappointed in her reply and inability to just say "sorry, I screwed up". I think her reluctance to address it last night was due to a catty session she was spearheading, I overheard some of it and I'm actually thinking it was about someone on this forum. Anyways, we had a good day today, took a quick trip to the lake and set up for the season, but just feeling disappointed in people today.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The trainer is a poodle person who is on the forum? She sounds like a total b*tch nutjob. Don't let her steal a second of your joy. Enjoy the lake and your precious dogs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry Caddy. So she refunded only one of the missed classes? She owes you for another. I think that's the dumbest way to run a business I ever heard of. She'll be sorry and probably oblivious when her customers start dropping her. People need to be warned. There's the Better Business Bureau (if you have it there) and of course, the whole cotton pickin' Internet, FB etc. She has no business being in business. How dishonest and stupid to be so rude. You got ripped off and treated like dirt but you are such a better person and for that you should feel good...glad you're not her. Can you imagine being so stingy and crooked? Ewwww...wash your hands of it and take a break. Classes aren't everything. There are great books, great videos, (Kikopup) lol....and of course your loyal fans here on PF. :adore: (((hugs)))


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So sorry. If a trainer had an attitude like that, I'd be worried about that negativity being passed on to the dog. I'm glad you're getting a refund, but that just... sucks. What are your training goals? Can you meet them without classes?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Caddy said:


> No there are not many opportunities for training here and I'm getting so discouraged, I'm beginning to think I'm better off with information on this forum and utube.


That's what I was thinking as I posted last nite. I've heard some pretty silly stuff at the park from people who call themselves dog trainers. There are only a couple here that I would trust. Strangely enuf, both of them heavily involved with the Poodle community.

The idea that I could train better than most is possibly due to ego... but not completely.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

A few friends have taken online classes with groups like Fenzi or Susan Garrett and gotten a lot out of them. They're not cheap, but they seem to be very high quality. Is that an option?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> The trainer is a poodle person who is on the forum? She sounds like a total b*tch nutjob. Don't let her steal a second of your joy. Enjoy the lake and your precious dogs.


No, although she wants a poodle. It's a small world, and I think she (the trainer) has had business dealings with a forum member by the sounds of it. She probably would have a clue that I might know of this person, and I wouldn't except for here.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I have considered that option Liz, or travelling for some classes. Long term I would love to compete in rally, obedience and agility with the girls. I do work with them both most days, separately and together and try to incorporate some training in everything.


----------

